# Storage Evolution



## kevpenbanc

So, I bought my first J kives back in 2013.
I made do with some cheap Ikea mag racks.





After a while, and a kitchen reno, I needed more space.
Staying with the budget Ikea option, I put 3 if them onto sone timber backing - a piece of left over flooring timber.





I then thought I may want to protect the knives, so I used an old pair of jeans to glue a covering over the metal.




This was back in Feb 2015.


----------



## kevpenbanc

I was soon looking for an option for extra storage.





This was followed by a second.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Meant to post this above:


----------



## kevpenbanc

I wasn't happy about the main rack though.










The timber isn't special, just something I picked up from a local hardware store.
Though I like it.

This was in 2016, and it took me through to this year.


----------



## kevpenbanc

There comes a time when you can only squeeze so many onto a rack.

I ended up with 5 knives that wouldn't fit on.

So, after much thought, another visit to ikea:

















I still haven't fitted the 4th mag rack yet, though I have bought one.

This is where I'm at today.


----------



## Mute-on

This needs to be a sticky titled “The Rabbit Hole”.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Probably shouldn't forget about this. It's the first storage option I bought.
Originally used for the original pre-j-knife collection, they have been gradually retired and the mother in law converted to decent cutlery.


----------



## brianh

Nice! What is the name of the ikea piece?


----------



## kevpenbanc

brianh said:


> Nice! What is the name of the ikea piece?



It's the Billy book case.
A very basic, cheap and cheerful, option.
The glass doors are an option.


----------

